# Problema con preamp y mixer de ESP Audio



## fLACOpABLO (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola, acudo al foro porque ya no se que hacer para dejar funcionando correctamente un proyecto que estuve armando, es una combinacion de circuitos de ESP. 

Primero un preamp de microfono con entrada balanceada:






Conectado al siguiente circuito (buffer y ecualizador):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Y conectado a este mixer:





Y finalmente use este circuito para balancear la salida:






Hice los diseños de las placas, separe en 2 placas diferentes la parte de mixer y salida balanceada, y la parte de preamp y ecualizador.
Ya con todo montado, voy a probarlo y me entregaba un nivel muy alto de señal y totalmente saturada.
Lo siguiente que hice fue probar etapa por etapa, el preamp anda bien y el mixer y salida balanceada tambien.
El problema esta en la parte de EQ (incluso probe sacar señal de la salida del buffer previo al ecualizador y hasta ahi llega con un nivel razonable y sin distorsion)

Si a alguien se le ocurre que puede estar pasando, se lo agradezco mucho, pase varias horas diseñando las placas y es un bajon no poder hacerlo andar como corresponde.

De mas esta decir que ya comprobe la placa, las pistas y el diseño y parece estar todo bien.

Lo unico que se me ocurre es que el op-amp que usa el ecualizador este configurado con demasiada ganancia y haga saturar todo, pero no se como reducirla sin afectar los parametros de los filtros del EQ.

Saludos, gracias por su tiempo, de verdad que agradezco cualquier ayuda desde ya.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 26, 2010)

Puedo garantizarte que ese ecualizador (control de tono) funciona perfecto y es una hermosura como tiene calculado el punto de cruce central, y como varía la respuesta en frecuencia de graves y agudos.
Es más, yo armé el P97 cambiando por esa la estructura del control de tono y funciona a la perfección.
Solo puedo decirte que revisés que no le hayas escapado a las patas del A.O., que no tengas soldaduras frías que no hagan contacto, que no esté palmado el TL072 y que no le hayas escapado a los valores de las resistencias o capacitores, por que por otra cosa *no puede andar mal*.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2010)

¿ Te fijaste que donde están las inscripciones "Bass" y "Treble" deben ir conectados a la salida de U2A ?, ¿ No te habrás confundido y las mandaste a GND ?


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Ago 26, 2010)

Efectivamente Fogonazo, no las mande a GND, sino que no las conecte a la salida deel op-amp!!! 

Que colgadazo, eso pasa por limarse hasta tarde, ya no anda igual la cabeza para notar esos errores tontos a esas altas horas.

Ahora en un ratito mando un puente y veo si sale andando.

Mil gracias!

Gracias ezavalla tambien, mas que seguro que es un error de montaje, no se puede dudar del capo de Rod.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2010)

fLACOpABLO dijo:


> ...Que colgadazo, eso pasa por limarse hasta tarde.....


En todo caso sería "Colgadozasón" 


> Mil gracias!


No hay por que.


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Ago 26, 2010)

Confirmado, era eso! 

Me alegraron en dia, estaba muy embroncado.

Gracias de nuevo!

Borren el topic si les parece, creo que no aporta practicamente nada, en todo caso ya mostrare el proyecto terminado.

Saludos!


----------

